# ? How many of u that Ice fish can't swim!



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Asking this question cause of how many people on this site that ice fish and are always saying the ice conditions are unsafe! Yes I have been in no big deal for me am still in good shape and also I can swim so I can get out! I know people that fish on boats that can't swim now to me that is crazy! Just wondering!


----------



## Greg2Tall (Apr 14, 2015)

You could swim around all day in the hole you fell in. That doesn't mean you can get back onto the ice once you're in. Have to have ice picks or help. Worst case scenario you can freeze your forearms to the ice to help pull yourself back onto the ice.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Greg2Tall said:


> You could swim around all day in the hole you fell in. That doesn't mean you can get back onto the ice once you're in. Have to have ice picks or help. Worst case scenario you can freeze your forearms to the ice to help pull yourself back onto the ice.


Yes u should have ice picks I don't and I have got out! Just saying I need to get some!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not sure swimming will help if you fall through. Treading water maybe, but the knowledge of what to do if it happens and some safety equipment will go a long way towards saving your life. First off most people wouldn't go through if they were properly using a spud bar or just avoided the ice until an experienced fisherman is with them. Picks, rope, a throwable, and ice cleats are always with me including my spud bar if it's early or late season.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Asking this question cause of how many people on this site that ice fish and are always saying the ice conditions are unsafe! Yes I have been in no big deal for me am still in good shape and also I can swim so I can get out! I know people that fish on boats that can't swim now to me that is crazy! Just wondering!


How deep was it where you fell through?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Exactly! Being able to swim has absolutely nothing to do with it! All you need to know is how to tread water and keep your head above water long enough to get your picks in hand and get out..


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flannel_Carp said:


> How deep was it where you fell through?


6ft


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

9Left said:


> Exactly! Being able to swim has absolutely nothing to do with it! All you need to know is how to tread water and keep your head above water long enough to get your picks in hand and get out..


Some people can't do that they are fearful of that!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

9Left said:


> Exactly! Being able to swim has absolutely nothing to do with it! ..



Have to disagree with that unlimited blanket statement. Most people that don’t know how to swim will not know how to tread water either. They will just totally panic when they hit the water and flail about. Being aware that the cold water shock reaction is coming and how to control gasping water in is the most important thing and then knowing how to tread water and then knowing how to kick yourself out onto the ice. Depending on circumstances you could end up in the water some distance away from a solid edge and indeed need to swim to it. Everyone venturing out onto the ice should watch/re-watch the “Falling through the ice” sticky thread or similar every year to remind themselves of what to expect and what to do if they would happen to go in.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Brought up in the water. To me, swimming is like walking, I thought everyone knew how, lol.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

From someone who's been in twice once only waist deep and once in 8fow in the dark wearing a hunting suit I hit the bottom and shot back up out of my hole like a seal on the ice luckily it held! And if it weren't for another member here I'd have been dead! Bottom line is you can have all the rope and tools in the world. But it comes down to your initial reaction when you hit the water! sure those safety items are useful must have tools but honestly nothing you have around your neck is gonna save you if you don't stay calm and have sense enough to use it when your all of the sudden freezing cold soaking wet and facing almost certain death. Anyone who thinks they are gonna swim around In that water like a fish for any length of time is a fool. Plenty of folks have went in got back out and died on the way back their car getting out is only half the battle.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If the question is can a person swim or not, I'm a no. I have picks, float suit and never give it a thought. I guess I'm stupid because I don't wear a life vest on the boat either. I've been called stupid before so I'm ready. When conditions call for it I use my spud bar .


----------



## wingshooter123 (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry if I'm wrong but falling in is not something to be proud of. when I was a lot younger I went in and as soon as I hit the water I had a heart attack , shock is a vary funny thing, a 22 year old jarhead almost killed for a few fish. Please be safe out there 
,


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

wingshooter123 said:


> sorry if I'm wrong but falling in is not something to be proud of. when I was a lot younger I went in and as soon as I hit the water I had a heart attack , shock is a vary funny thing, a 22 year old jarhead almost killed for a few fish. Please be safe out there
> ,


I did not see a single person state in this thread that they were proud of falling in.....


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> Asking this question cause of how many people on this site that ice fish and are always saying the ice conditions are unsafe! Yes I have been in no big deal for me am still in good shape and also I can swim so I can get out! I know people that fish on boats that can't swim now to me that is crazy! Just wondering!


I can swim but don't think that would come into play if I fell through the ice... I do wear a Artic Armor flotation suit and wear ice picks around my neck plus spud my way onto the ice.. Me knowing how to swim would be less beneficial as to me staying calm if I fell through...and being able to do it quick enough that hypothermia doesn't get to me first...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

wingshooter123 said:


> sorry if I'm wrong but falling in is not something to be proud of. when I was a lot younger I went in and as soon as I hit the water I had a heart attack , shock is a vary funny thing, a 22 year old jarhead almost killed for a few fish. Please be safe out there
> ,


Wow sorry to hear the that!


----------



## wingshooter123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just saying you need to be safe, it doesn't matter if you can swim or not or if you have safety gear, the body does strange things in different situations. I was in the prime of my life and almost lost it by not being cautious


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree that swimming abilities are not a huge factor, I grew up on water and while I've technically never gone through my buddy and myself used to play on rotten ice in a swamp that was no more that croch deep...also we wore chest waders. I learned a lot about how the ice breaks doing that and how to get back on it....that being said swimming won't help you all that much with thick boots, big jacket , and all the other gear you have on . I could see where a floatation suit could help greatly. Best bet is to stick to safe ice....by that I mean what you believe to be safe...if you don't know...go play on the ice in very shallow water and learn.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Read, then re-read this....



nixmkt said:


> Being aware that the cold water shock reaction is coming and how to control gasping water in is the most important thing and then knowing how to tread water and then knowing how to kick yourself out onto the ice. Depending on circumstances you could end up in the water some distance away from a solid edge and indeed need to swim to it. Everyone venturing out onto the ice should watch/re-watch the “Falling through the ice” sticky thread or similar every year to remind themselves of what to expect and what to do if they would happen to go in.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

A few years back, Lovin Life and I did the Polar Bear a Plunge at Portage Lakes. We purposly wore are flotation suits and Mickey boots just to see how it would be


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> A few years back, Lovin Life and I did the Polar Bear a Plunge at Portage Lakes. We purposly war are flotation suits and Mickey boots just to see how it would be


How was it?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I still can't feel my testicles...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> I still can't feel my testicles...


Ha ha ha pretty chilly eh


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought I'd do the backstroke into shore. That didn't happen, it was so cold it felt hot if that makes sense. But ill tell you this, you will not drown in a Artic Armor suit !!!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I need to get one of those suits. I had a wart frozen off once and that was so cold it felt hot.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

This thread is stupid and I feel most with any sense agree. Stay away from the bad ice. (Spudding, drilling and checking) Going through can still happen. Who swims in boots and winter clothes? Hopefully you can get out and live to see another day. I've luckily never gone through but depending on the circumstances it could be my last day on the ice. I've still have to shoot a 200" buck before I go.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Minnowhead said:


> A few years back, Lovin Life and I did the Polar Bear a Plunge at Portage Lakes. We purposly wore are flotation suits and Mickey boots just to see how it would be


Hope we don't do in Michigan this weekend! Maybe from all the weight from the big craps,gills and pumpkinseeds I will fall in for that!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I can swim just fine in open water but throw on boots, carhart bibs and jacket and guessing i wouldn't even be able to tread water long. Have all the safety stuff and keep the mentality that it could always happen at any time.... but do my best to plan on never testing my ice water swimming skills. Once you learn to read the ice, you know when it is questionable and make that choice to _possibly_ go swimming. I honestly worry more about turning my kayak in cold water.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

wolfenstein said:


> This thread is stupid and I feel most with any sense agree. Stay away from the bad ice. (Spudding, drilling and checking) Going through can still happen. Who swims in boots and winter clothes? Hopefully you can get out and live to see another day. I've luckily never gone through but depending on the circumstances it could be my last day on the ice. I've still have to shoot a 200" buck before I go.


I agree that's why I brought this up cause of the bs of the ice conditions. No ice is completely safe so if u can't handle going in stay off the ice period maybe one day I will find Saint Peter when i die cause of the ice was not safe to support my crazy ass! Bottom line u live once so get out and enjoy your life! It won't be long before a politicians tell us we can't go on the ice! 2inches can support a Human being!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope.i cant swim.my bones are to dense.lol sink like a rock.


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

nothing can prepare you for the feeling of going through with no warning one step you are walking next step you are submerged its that fast you have no time to react buoyant clothing can be your lifesaver. always a good idea to fish near somebody . you cannot say it often enough there is no safe ice. I can tell this from personal fact I have been there .i still go out. use common sense and go out equipped to have a chance to survive .


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread is stupid ?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

QUICKRELEASE said:


> nothing can prepare you for the feeling of going through with no warning one step you are walking next step you are submerged its that fast you have no time to react buoyant clothing can be your lifesaver. always a good idea to fish near somebody . you cannot say it often enough there is no safe ice. I can tell this from personal fact I have been there .i still go out. use common sense and go out equipped to have a chance to survive .


Steve I lost your phone number call me! My phone got wet!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

lovin life said:


> This thread is stupid ?


Are u a expert on the fine craft of safe ice!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

He is an expert Brad. Here is a pic of him on skim ice that measured 1/2"...the trick is you gotta fill your Mickey boots with helium...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Says Wolfenstein


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I've seen a lot of good points on ice safety, but I haven't heard anyone say about getting the wet clothes off before they freeze. I've been through before ice fishing but was always within reasonable distance of my truck that I could get the clothes off quick and get my heat on. One time deer hunting in berholz I went through a creek about thigh deep (on accident). I was about 400 yards from my uncles house and by the time I got there, my bibs were so froze that it took all I had to bend my knees and I was getting real cold fast!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The main thing is to try to to pani
c and always have ice picks READILY AVAILABLE !


----------

